# need id please



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

i found this plant growing half emersed and half submerged in a local pond. i live in western oklahoma. the plant takes off in both emersed submerged conditions. it grows over an inch a day in my 36 gallon tank. it shoots off lots of side shoots, and sends roots down from every junction on the main stem. i just tossed this plant in my emersed setup earlier this summer, but since then, it has become one of my favorite easy plants i own.

growing out of the top of the water in my 10 gallon, much like i found it in the wild:










top view of fully submerged growth:









submerged side shot:


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

How about Lobelia Cardinalis?


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

i think you are correct. in the plantfinder, i noticed the extreme root structure on the plant he is holding up. that matches my plants. i think you are right on with the id. i looked through the plantfinder but just didn't see it.

it's great to actually go out and pick this stuff out of the wild


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea, You could sell it on the forum. its Mild costy


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that's not _Lobelia cardinalis_. It looks more like a _Veronica_ species to me, but it's hard to say. Flowers? That would be a dead giveaway.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea I agree w/ Cavan, doesn't look like a lobelia to me.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have L. cardinalis and that does not look like it.


----------

